# Studio One Scripts - commands for composing, arranging, editing (Christmas Freebie)



## Lukas (Dec 25, 2021)

I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first scripting package for Studio One!!

The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).

The "Show Tracks with Selected Events" and "Solo Selected Events" commands and macros turned out quite useful for multi-part MIDI editing, previewing sections.

Full list of new commands:

Nudge Events
Forward & Rewind (transport commands)
Toggle Audition Notes
Extend Notes by Grid
Shorten Notes by Grid
Select Tracks with Selected Events / Solo Selected Events (Macro) / Show Tracks with Selected Events (Macro)

Installation should be easy: Drag the .install file into Studio One and restart.

More info about the Extension is available on Studio One Toolbox:








Studio One Scripts | Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




s1toolbox.com





I hope you like it. Please give some feedback if everything works for you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ed Wine (Dec 25, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## RoyBatty (Dec 25, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...



This is fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## EgM (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you for this Lukas! Happy holidays


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2021)

@Lukas This is very elegant. congrats and thanks xx


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Dec 25, 2021)

All the best Lukas


----------



## ennbr (Dec 25, 2021)

Lukas a true man of your word thanks for the continued support looks really useful


----------



## Lannister (Dec 26, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...


Will Presonus be releasing a scripting API?


----------



## axb312 (Dec 26, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...



Hi Lukas ,

Thank you for the work so far.

Is there no hope for a Logical Midi editor like cubase? For CSS, it would've been nice to have one script/ macro/ button which sets the correct nudge amount based on velocity.


----------



## bdev (Dec 26, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...



A big thank you Lucas


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks Lucas.

P.S. Drag and drop doesn't work on win. 10. Just double click the installer and Studio One will open and the rest is like Lucas said in the video.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2021)

Will this be included by default in the next S1 release?


----------



## Lukas (Dec 26, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Is there no hope for a Logical Midi editor like cubase? For CSS, it would've been nice to have one script/ macro/ button which sets the correct nudge amount based on velocity.


If it's just about selecting notes based on the velocity and nudge them, you can already do that with the Note Selection command and with the Nudge command in this extension. But if you want to consider the different long & short articulations with legato on/off in CSS, this would need to be slightly more complex I guess...!?



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Will this be included by default in the next S1 release?


No.



Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> P.S. Drag and drop doesn't work on win. 10. Just double click the installer and Studio One will open and the rest is like Lucas said in the video.


Sounds like a permissions issue. Does either Studio One or the software you drag the .install file in from (if it's not Explorer) run in Admin mode? If so, Drag'n'Drop is indeed not allowed. But I wouldn't recommend to start Studio One in Admin mode. Double-clicking the installer while Studio One is open should work in Admin mode too.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 26, 2021)

Lukas said:


> If it's just about selecting notes based on the velocity and nudge them, you can already do that with the Note Selection command and with the Nudge command in this extension. But if you want to consider the different long & short articulations with legato on/off in CSS, this would need to be slightly more complex I guess...!?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


The key switches are already handled in studio one I guess. I own S4 but currently work in reaper. I set css tracks to - 60 (for the shorts) and have one macro set up that adjust for the legato delays (- the 60 Ms already considered for the shorts) based on velocity automatically.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2021)

axb312 said:


> The key switches are already handled in studio one I guess. I own S4 but currently work in reaper. I set css tracks to - 60 (for the shorts) and have one macro set up that adjust for the legato delays (- the 60 Ms already considered for the shorts) based on velocity automatically.


You can do something similar with the available commands now - select notes based on velocity range, nudge, deselect, select notes based on next velocity range, etc.






Few issues I've found so far is this adds multiple undo steps for some reason and more critically, it does NOT seem to move the CC data (even when selected).



Lukas said:


> No.


What's the reasoning for that? Going forward will Presonus be making the scripting API public then? Tucking useful functions into an unofficial extension that isn't widely known about would be unnecessarily limiting the program for the user base IMO.


----------



## Lukas (Dec 26, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Tucking useful functions into an unofficial extension


It's not an unofficial extension - we're going to add this as a free product to the PreSonus Shop soon.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> and more critically, it does NOT seem to move the CC data (even when selected).


That's true. It uses the same mechanism as the other other time functions (Quantize, Distribute Notes, Scale Tempo). They can't currently move part automation or Sound Variations with notes. The engine doesn't allow that.


----------



## samphony (Dec 26, 2021)

Lukas said:


> It's not an unofficial extension
> 
> 
> That's true. It uses the same mechanism as the other other time functions (Quantize, Distribute Notes, Scale Tempo). They can't currently move part automation or Sound Variations with notes. The engine doesn't allow that.


Oh i thought it would work with move automation with events.


----------



## Lukas (Dec 26, 2021)

samphony said:


> Oh i thought it would work with move automation with events.


This only works when you move notes manually but not when running Note Actions.

It's worth a FR...


----------



## THW (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you! This is going to be a big time saver for me


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 2, 2022)

Lukas said:


> I announced it some time ago, but the technical infrastructure had to be built first to officially publish and share these scripts. So here's my first little scripting package for Studio One!!
> 
> The "Nudge Events" command (shifting by beats/milliseconds/frames/samples) is definitely dedicated to @ALittleNightMusic  It works for events in the arrangement as well as for notes in the editor. You can create macros for different values (for CSS, Oceania etc etc.).
> 
> ...



Thank you, thats very generous! Im sorry to bother you about it, but «navigation essentials» doesnt appear in my list. Im on the latest version, win10. Is there a step i might be missing?


----------



## Patmolet (Jan 2, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Thank you, thats very generous! Im sorry to bother you about it, but «navigation essentials» doesnt appear in my list. Im on the latest version, win10. Is there a step i might be missing?


Surely you forgot to install the macropage. Watch the video of Lukas at 3'34 '' everything is explained!


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 2, 2022)

Patmolet said:


> Surely you forgot to install the macropage. Watch the video of Lukas at 3'34 '' everything is explained!


That was it - much obliged!


----------



## studioj (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi!
Thank you for providing this. I've installed this script / macro page and attempting to use the nudge commands / buttons. Only the bar nudge is working for me...frames, seconds, beats etc do nothing to the midi notes. Have I missed a step or setting here? Thanks much!

I missed the script install step from your website, doh! nm...


----------



## Lukas (Jan 24, 2022)

Yes you only loaded the macro page so all the underlying commands are missing. The "Bar" button is the only one that's already included in Studio One...


----------



## Lukas (Jan 25, 2022)

*Navigation Essentials version 1.1 is now online!!*

I have added the following commands:

- *Select Tracks by Color*

Choose a color to select all tracks with this color. Of course, this can be used to create macro buttons (presets) for colors you frequently use. If you want to show only Tracks with that color, just run "Show Selected Tracks".

- *Select Tracks with Same Color*

This selects all tracks with the same color as the selected track(s). This makes it a bit easier to select a color - just select one of your tracks to find other tracks with the same color. Hint: You can also select multiple tracks and it will look for tracks matching one of these colors.

- *Assign Instrument Channels in Ascending Order*

Reassigns the MIDI channels of all selected instrument tracks in ascending order, starting from 1 (currently it can only be started from 1 due to a scripting limitation - this may change with one of the next updates).

- *Forward Second / Rewind Second*

Improvements:

All *Forward / Rewind* commands now provide an argument for moving in larger increments
*Toggle Audition Notes* works in Score Editor now

I've added a new "scripting" section to Studio One Toolbox, with more information and full version history:









Studio One Scripts | Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




s1toolbox.com





All those who have already received an e-mail with a download link for the first version can simply use the link in the e-mail again to download the update. Depending on your browser settings, you can also request the download link again on the landing page.

Also, I've updated the Macro Toolbar on PreSonus Exchange with new buttons and sub menus. Go to Studio One browser, select the Cloud Tab -> PreSonus Exchange, then type "Navigation Essentials" into the search field. Click install to download and install the macro page (I also explain that in the video).






Let me know if everything works as expected!

Now I go make music


----------



## studioj (Jan 25, 2022)

Brilliant!!! thank you @Lukas !!
Especially love the ascending Inst channel command, killer time saver for building new templates with existing tracks.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 11, 2022)

Anyone else? 

Did someone try the new "Assign Instrument Channels in Ascending Order" function? Does it work properly for you?


----------



## Fenicks (Feb 12, 2022)

I just installed it. It looks like it's going to be tremendously helpful! Thanks so much Lukas.


----------



## studioj (Feb 12, 2022)

One note on the midi ch assign script- works great for a single port of midi, but fails when using ports above 1 for me. So with VEP I’m often using more than one port, and if I set the first track to port 2 ch 1 it resets that to port 1 channel 1 and then puts all the consecutive tracks on port 1 as well but in order. But it has been useful for the first MIDI port. 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Aceituna (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you very much, Lukas.
All the best for you.


----------



## estevancarlos (Aug 2, 2022)

Based on what I quickly browsed here and elsewhere, should I assume there is no official documentation on scripting for S1? If so... how are people magically doing this? Is through a connection to PreSonus?


----------



## Lukas (Aug 2, 2022)

estevancarlos said:


> Based on what I quickly browsed here and elsewhere, should I assume there is no official documentation on scripting for S1? If so... how are people magically doing this? Is through a connection to PreSonus?


Yes, that's correct. The creator of the Color Toolbar works at PreSonus. I don't, but I've still been involved in some Studio One features from time to time (e.g. I created the Randomize / Mirror Notes / Scale functions and the Music Editing toolbar added in Studio One 4.5).


----------



## estevancarlos (Aug 2, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yes, that's correct. The creator of the Color Toolbar works at PreSonus. I don't, but I've still been involved in some Studio One features from time to time (e.g. I created the Randomize / Mirror Notes / Scale functions and the Music Editing toolbar added in Studio One 4.5).


Hm okay. Is there intention or a long term goal to open scripting to the public or is that direction unclear at the moment? If you have PreSonus's ear, let them know some of developers would love to learn more. Thanks.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 2, 2022)

estevancarlos said:


> If you have PreSonus's ear, let them know some of developers would love to learn more.


Yes, PreSonus is definitely aware of the demand for an official user scripting feature, documentations, etc.


----------



## estevancarlos (Aug 2, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yes, PreSonus is definitely aware of the demand for an official user scripting feature, documentations, etc.


Well, I suppose it's good they know. I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## Endhucarter (Oct 5, 2022)

How did you implement that "Audition notes" shortcut in the menu and and especially how did you manage to implement the possibility of doing that? I'm looking to do the same for the "Channel Editor Follows Selection" option which has no configurable hotkeys.


----------



## Lukas (Oct 5, 2022)

Endhucarter said:


> How did you implement that "Audition notes" shortcut in the menu and and especially how did you manage to implement the possibility of doing that?


I used Studio One's scripting interface.



Endhucarter said:


> I'm looking to do the same for the "Channel Editor Follows Selection" option which has no configurable hotkeys.


I'll see if it's accessible. If it is, I can put in on my list for upcoming updates.


----------



## Endhucarter (Oct 14, 2022)

Lukas said:


> I used Studio One's scripting interface.
> 
> 
> I'll see if it's accessible. If it is, I can put in on my list for upcoming updates.


Did you had the time to check? I cannot find anything about the Studio One's scripting interface, do you have some ressources on this?


----------



## Lukas (Oct 14, 2022)

Not yet. There are no public ressources about Studio One scripting, sorry.


----------

